# Übertakten



## sebiwars (14 Dezember 2010)

hey leuts habe ne frage habe nen Intel Core Duo Prozessor sowie ein 3 GB Arbeitsspeicher ein paar Freunde haben mir gesagt , dass ich den übertakten kann indem ich des BIOS reingehe.
Könnte mir jemand erklären wie ich das machen kann will nämlich für mein rechner die Leistung ein bisschen erhöhen . Ach ja und mein Betriebssystem ist Vista Home Premium.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Paule (14 Dezember 2010)

sebiwars schrieb:


> ein paar Freunde haben mir gesagt , dass ich den übertakten kann indem ich des BIOS reingehe.


Ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, aber mal eine Frage:
Warum haben es deine Freunde dir nicht gesagt?


----------



## Paule (15 Dezember 2010)

sebiwars schrieb:


> dass ich den übertakten kann indem ich des BIOS reingehe.


Ich habe gerade folgendes gefunden:


> Zum Bios:
> 
> 1. Du kannst den FSB erhöhen, der Mult bleibt gleich. Dadurch erhöhst du den internen Takt der CPU, des Rams, des PCI-Slots, des AGP-Slots und der IDE-Ports. Für die letzten 4 genannten Komponeneten ist das eventuell nicht so zuträglich.
> 
> ...


Ohne Gewähr und ohne Ahnung.


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mich mit dem Thema schon lange nicht mehr beschäftigt, daher keine Ahnung wie es derzeit aussieht, aber:
an die Multiplikatoren kommst Du unter Umständen nicht so einfach dran, da musstest Du schon mal dünne Brücken vom Prozessor auftrennen oder mit Bleistift welche draufmalen. Außerdem wärst Du nicht der erste, der erst spät merkt, dass das auch in die Hose gehen kann. Zum einen kann die Hardware dran glauben, zum anderen kann es (zumindest am Anfang) unmerkliche Datenveränderungen geben. Da ist dann beispielsweise nur ein Bit einer Datei verändert. Das kann die lustigsten Phänomene geben. Du solltest Dich wenigstens vorher gut informieren:
http://www.overclockers.com/


----------



## Ralle (15 Dezember 2010)

Na ja, ich glaube nicht wirklich, das so etwas heute noch etwas bringt. Die CPU-Produzenten, also Intel und auch AMD lassen ihre CPU's i.d.R. durchaus mit dem höchst möglichen Takt laufen, aber natürlich so, dass sie noch stabil sind. Das Wenige, das man noch herausholen kann, wird man kaum bemerken, vielleicht ein paar Zahlen beim Benchmark. Oder man erwischt eine CPU, die heruntergestuft wurde, um den Bedarf an langsameren CPU zu decken. Ansonsten muss man beim Übertakten immer dafür sorgen, dass die Wärme wegkommt, also eine gute Kühlung, am besten Flüssigkeitskühlung. Eine CPU ist fix gegrillt oder der PC stürzt laufend ab, viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Dr.M (16 Dezember 2010)

@ Ralle: genau so siehts aus. Is wie beim Auto. Aus nem 45PS Corsa wird kein Rennwagen. Lieber gleich was Gescheites kaufen.

Haben aber mal zu Zeiten der ersten Dualcore Prozessoren ein Projekt von tomshardwareguide nachgebaut. Da gabs nen 120€ Prozessor, den man so übelst aufbohren konnte, daß er das 1000€ Top-Modell um Welten geschlagen hat. Allerdings mussten wir dann ne Wasserkühlung dranbauen um die 235W Verlustwärme abzuführen. Das Ganze lief dann aber nur wenn es im Sommer unter 30°C waren. Sonst hats die Wasserkühlung nicht mehr gepackt.

Was ich aber eigentlich sagen will: Wer übertaktet denn heutzutage noch? Die Prozessoren haben eine solche Preis-/Leistung, daß man einfach den nächstgrößeren kauft wenn man mehr Leistung braucht. Ausserdem befinde ich persönlich die aktuellen Prozessorleistungen für mehr als ausreichend für die meisten Anwendungen.


----------

